# Virtual Cockpit issue



## Timmyo (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey all

My first post on here, hoping someone can help...

The display in my mk3 TT keeps getting stuck on the initialisation screen. Can't access the Nav, phone, radio screen, drive select, settings etc. I've tried removing one MMI fuse to reset but no luck. I've also tried doing a reset by pressing the three buttons as indicated in the manual. That also didn't work. I have a new phone (S6) which has been connecting fine until now (I unpaired to see if that would fix & now can't pair again). Other factor is the engine didn't start first attempt the other morning which was quite odd & only time that's happened whilst i've had the car for five months.
Thanks, Tim


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

There are some problems here about vc but nothing like yours.
Vc depends from the MMI, so remove the MMI' fuse and wait a while..also try to lock the car.
If nothing better shows up, Audi it's the only way


----------



## Timmyo (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for your help.

A mate and I disconnected the battery last night and then reconnected and it seems to have done the trick!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

gooood! but if it happens again there is a problem..maybe the update I did is also for your case..


----------



## Timmyo (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi

Same problem has cropped up again! I've tried disconnecting the battery and no joy this time. I'm going to make a complaint to Audi but any advice in the meantime would be great.....

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I have problem too lately.. every some days my nav loses my home address and with some POI activated, navi will restart itself often


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Timmyo said:


> Hi
> 
> Same problem has cropped up again! I've tried disconnecting the battery and no joy this time. I'm going to make a complaint to Audi but any advice in the meantime would be great.....
> 
> Thanks


why complain? just take it in under warranty. cars go wrong.


----------



## Timmyo (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't really expect a 2015 TT to go wrong. When I rang up a dealership before they said there would be over a months wait.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Timmyo said:


> I don't really expect a 2015 TT to go wrong. When I rang up a dealership before they said there would be over a months wait.


Been back twice for issues on my 2016 TT. Anything mechanical or electronic goes wrong, no biggie. Audi fixed my issues straight away, but yep had to wait for a slot. If its dangerous they come out to you asap. i was told


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Timmyo said:


> I don't really expect a 2015 TT to go wrong. When I rang up a dealership before they said there would be over a months wait.


Over a months wait? You are kidding? If I was told that, I'd be straight on the phone to the person in charge of that Dealership! I expect to be seen within less than 48 hours for stuff like the virtual dash going wrong. You don't buy an Audi and expect to get a shit service...


----------



## Timmyo (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah exactly! Complaint worked a treat, it's going into Cheltenham Audi this Saturday  hopefully it'll just need something simple like a software update.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I have satnav issues and they quoted me 3 weeks before they could look at it. Complained and got it down to 11 days.

Blooming nuisance.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Audi really don't give a tinkers toss about their customers. Arrogant and disinterested. It has put me off buying another. Have tried three dealers and can't be bothered trying a fourth.


----------

